# Could it happen?



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

so, My friends and I are all looking into a trip to Brian head,Utah this season. Its a 4 hour drive away from where we live.

We are all 16 and 17 years old except we have one friend who is 18. I will be responsible/mature in my planning and research, I will plan every last detail of the trip and make sure everything goes smooth. All my friends are responsible, we don't do stupid stuff. Don't drink, smoke, etc. We just sometimes act like normal teenagers which i don't think would be a huge problem during the trip.


-Would it be possible for the 18 yr old to book a hotel and split the cost with us?
-Would a hotel let it happen?
-How long do you suggest a snowboarding trip last?
-Is it a bad idea?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Once your 18 your considered an adult and can do pretty much anything but legally drink alcohol. So yes, you could have your buddy pay for the room, and then give him money for your share. I think the hotel could care less, the main fact is that if you trash the room he is responsible, and not you. Some hotels require a debit/credit card so that they can just charge you if you cause property damage.

The length of the trip will really depend on how much money you guys are willing to spend. Your going to have hotel fees, gas fees, lift tickets, food. It all really adds up unless you do your homework and economize with your money. The one good thing is that if your ok with stacking up in a room, you can split alott of the hotel cost with more people.

As long as you guys are responsible, which it sounds like you are, I think you will have a blast. Have fun planning.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Hobomaster.

Now I need to know if everyone can go or if we need to bring a parent.

Do you have any tips on planning a trip?

Would a 2 day trip be good, one night in a hotel?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Just call up the hotel beforehand and make sure they're cool with an 18 year old booking the room, it's pretty simple.
It really depends on the person. For some people 1 day of riding would be enough, for others a week would be more suitable. It really all comes down to how much money you want to spend.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

A 2 or 3 day trip would probably be good to start out with. You probably won't be able to plan certain aspects until it gets closer to the point when you take the trip, the best thing to do at this point is set a specific time period and make sure everyone is available to go, that way you don't have everyone bailing at the last second.

Before you go, I would advise making a budget just so that everyone knows what kind of money their going to have to spend, and no one comes up short. Check hotel rates and find something that is affordable, split that cost between everyone. Find out what the lift tickets are going to cost. Calculate the gas money your going to spend and split that. Buy a bunch of non-perishable snacks and food just so that your not having to spend as much on food. Add all those figures together and come up with a number that each person is going to have to pay.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I work in a hotel and as long as you don't exceed the max occupancy on the room, you guys will be fine. If the 18 year old does not have a credit/debit card, then I suggest getting a prepaid one. The majority of hotels these days will require a card to be on file, and if they don't the cash deposit that would be required is probably ridiculously huge. However, with the pre-paid card you can all just pitch in and load the card, then have the 18yr old use it. As for how long, that's up to you guys, but you should definitely consider how much you want to spend on your trip before you decide that one. Overall, just be safe and responsible, have a f'in blast, and enjoy the snow!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

As said above the credit card is the key. NWboarder can you freeze funds on the prepaid cards?

Depending on the hotel they may keep a close eye on you when they see who is staying in the room. Keep noise down and don't cause trouble. If they get a sniff that something shady is going on they may call the cops and you could get booted in the middle of the night.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

easiest way to budget is to:
1) look on places like travelguide.com and get hotel prices for the area on the cheap end. 
2) Then figure your mileage from home to hotel and hotel to slopes, all the mileage you will be driving and how much gas you will habe to buy to cover it.
3) Call the ski place and see what a days lift ticket cost, this will cost the most of everything
4) have a credit card to reserve the room, this is a must these days.
5) figure out food costs for all of you, could be $5 per person per day and it could also be $30/person/day.......
6) figure out if you have enough money to cover the cost of the trip and how many days you can afford to stay there. I would think it would be a waste of time to drive 8 hour round trip for 2 snow days. I would want minimum 3 personally.....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Shit man, when I lived in the SF Bay Area I used to drive almost 6 hours every sunday, in one day just to go to Tahoe. After you drive long distances it starts to bug you less and less. So far my record is 915 miles in one day.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Step it up to the 1000 mile day :laugh: those are always fun. Only done it twice but each time involved driving across the country.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Roremc, yes, we can authorize a pre-paid card which essentially freezes the funds as used. They really do work just the same as a regular credit card. Especially if you get it early enough that you can wait for the actual card in the mail. Then it will have your name printed on it and no-one will really know the better if it's a pre-paid or not.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My max was around 1720 miles to a hotel in New Jersey across the bridge from Manhattan driving from San Antonio. Made it in just under 23 hours. I had a moving average of around 78mph. Traffic on I40 and I95 move at a very fast pace typically driving about 90. lol My max was about 127mph and still had 6-7 cars around me. My wife was pissed when she woke up and saw the gps.... We got there quick though.


----------

